# McCormick Spice bottle



## liss (Oct 18, 2005)

I found this bottle in a bunch of others at an auction last weekend and some man immediately wanted to take it from me.. just wondering if anyone knows if its valuable or about how old it might be? It does have a seam around its edge, it's a really neat shape though and the more I look at it the more I like it [] I told that man to leave my bottles alone! The bottle is clear and it says McCormick & Co. Extracts Spices & ETC. BALTO. MD. - Thanks for any help! -liss


----------



## DiggerBryan (Oct 19, 2005)

I believe the style of the bottle is called a pumpkin seed flask not too sure on that though. Can anyone else confirm that?


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes it is a Pumpkin seed flask. Some people call them Picnic flasks. I am not sure on the value of that bottle but I know it is more than the $5.00 plain ones you see on Ebay. If Chris (Baltbottles) reads this he can probably tell you for sure of its value. I have seen this bottle sell on Ebay but I cannot remember what it went for and a search on Ebay completed items turned up nothing for me. It is a nice find though. [] Kelley


----------

